# We produce 400 passage doors per month. Thoughts on using CNC machine?



## Rmarsh (Feb 17, 2008)

We are a commercial producer of about 400 passage doors per month, all of solid wood. As our doors are custom made, we often produce on off doors and may not make the same door again for two or more months, and then in a slightly different size. I am interested in purchasing a CNC machine to assist us in our production. Anyone out there have experience producing custom one off solid wood doors with a CNC router? If so, I would like to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome to the router forums. 

A CNC machine would be an great assistance to making your doors. I'm sure there are others here who can give you better help than I.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rmarsh

You may want to check out the link below 

http://www.buyerzone.com/industrial/cnc_routers/qz_questions_846z.jhtml?_requestid=551047

============


Rmarsh said:


> We are a commercial producer of about 400 passage doors per month, all of solid wood. As our doors are custom made, we often produce on off doors and may not make the same door again for two or more months, and then in a slightly different size. I am interested in purchasing a CNC machine to assist us in our production. Anyone out there have experience producing custom one off solid wood doors with a CNC router? If so, I would like to hear from you. Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find that a CNC router is not really the best solution to your problem. At a dozen doors a day the shaper still is your best bet. I say this strictly from the cost of sharpening knives versus replacing router bits. I would be interested in hearing back from you on how you increase productivity. Good luck.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I don't know how many here use the CNC. I would suggest you go to the Sawmill Creek Forums, there is a dedicated section there for CNC machines.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org

~Julie~


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice avatar Julie,

Ed......


----------

